# A Shot at the SPS Performance Sling.



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Who needs a review of a sling that came out around 8 years ago? Who jumps out of their technology so fast that they cannot remember 8 years ago? And finally, who is here for the free donuts?

The SPS has a facinating and proven bloodline, and I like the backstory of the sling as well. I have been shooting all of the slings that I have been able so that I might gain the knowledge to have a small quiver of slings to choose from. The SPS has evaded me no longer thanks to The Forum.

I like a heavier sling. I've got a large and lean hand that appreciates the eliminatation of vibration. I used a SS 2040 looped set for my first outing with it today at Hellsback Door---Exit 2 Slingshot Range.

I warmed up with 10 shots of 3/8" steel at some gallon paint jugs out there in the distance. One can at about 40ft, the other at about 60ft.

I then grabbed another 10 rounds that I had blessed earlier at the slingalter and at about 10meters away unleashed my fury on an aluminum beer can I had earlier impaled on a rod of rebar.

I missed #4,#7,#8:
I laughed out loud at missing #4. Because I have never hit the first three in a row.
I let out a little gasp at a hair miss #7. Because #6 was a whisper hit, and I needed to focus.
I missed #8 just like I thought I would. I backed off my line and look around knowing I needed two hits in a row to win, and I got em'!

I dig it. This is my only professionally made metal-core sling that has a provenance of proven performance. Take this review with a grain of salt please. I personally set my expectations of this way off the reservation. But I also but imagined perfect bullseye's with it for a week before I even put the loops on it.

Straight away it feels like a fine tool, and not a toy. You can call plastic whatever name you want EXCEPT.....wood and metal. Plastic is always going to have the character of plastic. I understand that SS and PP have slings that are out there that are not made out of plastic, sitting in a safe!
The SPS is the right kind of heavy and the right kind of balance that is nice to hold and rub your hand over, it feels real, it has a heartbeat. I like a slingshot to sort of feel like a good knife feels in my hand. I like seeing and FEELING the quality. Anyway.

Hitting #1-#3 is a first for me. I am a confident shooter, but still a first. With that I give it 10 stars. I'd give it an 11 but my search for one ended at Facebook, and I don't Facebook.

Just Shoot It!!

Mojave Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Who needs a review of a sling that came out around 8 years ago? Who jumps out of their technology so fast that they cannot remember 8 years ago? And finally, who is here for the free donuts?
> 
> The SPS has a facinating and proven bloodline, and I like the backstory of the sling as well. I have been shooting all of the slings that I have been able so that I might gain the knowledge to have a small quiver of slings to choose from. The SPS has evaded me no longer thanks to The Forum.
> 
> ...


The non-entrance to my range and the my non-cloned Performance SPS in Birch!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Nothing beats the SPS. One of the first slingshots I bought. Haven't shot my SPS much since I switched to flat bands but do have a plywood clone without a core made for flat bands only. Just not the same without the core. Have one of Jim's plastic models coming soon from a forum trade. Looking forward to that. Gotta tie up some tubes. Might try the cuff method.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fun and eloquently written review. Any plans for OTT flats on it?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mo is the man... and I am here for the donuts as well.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

One day I shall own one... Nice frame Mo.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tag!!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

3danman said:


> Fun and eloquently written review. Any plans for OTT flats on it?


Oh yes. For sure. I went through a familiar cycle learning the Torque. I am still learning band science, so I am thinking another month?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Mo is the man... and I am here for the donuts as well.


Or Pie!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

And the next CJW has emerged.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That slingshot has some miles on it!
Kentucky to Ecuador to Indiana to the mighty Mojave. 
Glad you're enjoying it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

M.J said:


> That slingshot has some miles on it!
> Kentucky to Ecuador to Indiana to the mighty Mojave.
> Glad you're enjoying it


That makes it triple sweet!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice write up and SPS. I have a couple and have gravitated away from tubes to shooting flats OTT. I'm more accurate with it in that configuration.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Nice write up and SPS. I have a couple and have gravitated away from tubes to shooting flats OTT. I'm more accurate with it in that configuration.


Coastie!! You do mean shooting flats on the SPS correct? I'm gonna give that a go in a week or so. I practiced that formula on a Torque. I like the option!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, flats OTT.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Yep, flats OTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.....those are pretty!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Performance Catapaults has a variety of SPS now listed on the Face Book page. Mostly the less expensive version without pins priced at $59. I just ordered one of the plain finish at $49 as a birthday gift for a friend.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a work horse right there. Meat and potatoes, everything you need, nothing you don't.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

The price of a legit sps has always been prohibitive for me. Great review!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

The prices of the legit SPS now on Face Book are $49 and $59. That is pretty affordable and not much more than a molded plastic frame. Why pay $40 for a plastic molded frame when for only $9 more you can have a stainless steel core SPS? Just look up Performance Catapults on Face Book and place your order and pay with PayPal.



Abenso said:


> The price of a legit sps has always been prohibitive for me. Great review!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

RenegadeShooter said:


> The prices of the legit SPS now on Face Book are $49 and $59. That is pretty affordable and not much more than a molded plastic frame. Why pay $40 for a plastic molded frame when for only $9 more you can have a stainless steel core SPS? Just look up Performance Catapults on Face Book and place your order and pay with PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. Last I looked it was 80+ which was a little much

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Abenso said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > The prices of the legit SPS now on Face Book are $49 and $59. That is pretty affordable and not much more than a molded plastic frame. Why pay $40 for a plastic molded frame when for only $9 more you can have a stainless steel core SPS? Just look up Performance Catapults on Face Book and place your order and pay with PayPal.
> ...


*Looking forward to seeing your post on which SPS you chose to get. *


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Who needs a review of a sling that came out around 8 years ago? Who jumps out of their technology so fast that they cannot remember 8 years ago? And finally, who is here for the free donuts? . . . . . .


Errrrrrrm . . . . where does one buy an SPS? Here in the UK?

Does it shoot OTT or TTF, or both? Looks like both?

Mike


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mike160304 said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs a review of a sling that came out around 8 years ago? Who jumps out of their technology so fast that they cannot remember 8 years ago? And finally, who is here for the free donuts? . . . . . .
> ...


Mike. OTT Flats or Tubes on the SPS!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > Mojave Mo said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been waiting since November for my donuts. Oh well, I still have slingshots for fun.


----------

